# wie erstelle ich diesen Effekt?



## Caipirinia (24. November 2007)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diesen Effekt hinkriege?

http://shutterstock.de/pic-7011037-cool-background.html

hab hier schon viel gelesen, hab aber kein brauchbares Ergebnis gefunden. Denk mir mit der airbrushfunktion, aba ich finde einfach keine Site die derartige Werkzeugspitzen zum download anbietet


----------



## SonMiko (24. November 2007)

Hi,

es handelt sich meines Betrachtens nach, um Brushes.
Google mal nach "Photoshop Brushes" , da wirst du fündig.

Besten Gruß,


Mike


----------



## Leola13 (24. November 2007)

Hai,

die "Sonnenstrahlen" kannst du ganz einfach herstellen, da gab es vor ein paar Tagen gerade eine Frage dazu.

Die Ranken / Ornamente sind sicherlich, wie schon gesagt, mit brushes gemacht. Bei deviantart.com sollte die Auswahl reichlich sein.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Caipirinia (24. November 2007)

danke euch, werd gleich mal nachschauen


----------



## hierbavida (24. November 2007)

dieses Bild ist kein Pixelbild, sondern eine Vektorgrafik. Bei CORELDRAW, Freehand und Illustrator gibt es Beispiele, Vorlagen und ClipArts für Ranken/Ornamente.

Mit PS etwas umständlich:
Lege den roten HG an. Auf neuer Ebene dunkelrote Ranken. Darüber eine Ebene mit radialen Verlauf von hellgrau oder weiß (Zentrum) bis dunkelgrau (Ecken), der Ebenenmodus ist "weiches oder hartes Licht", kannst auch andere Modi probieren. Darüber Ebene mit weißer spritzender Welle und weißem Ornament.

Viel Spaß

hierbavida


----------

